
Parallel Programming in Futhark - jxub
https://futhark-book.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
tombert
Futhark has been on my radar for a few months now. Does anyone here use it for
anything outside basic toy projects? Do you like it?

~~~
jxub
No idea about its usage in industry, but this is a classical example of a tool
that maps to its domain a magnitude better than the competition, yet can't
seem to take off because of lack of the network effects that would act as
propellant.

------
themistokl1k
Dude I was in that guys first FOSDEM presentation. You go guy

